

Spain train crash: scores killed, more than 130 injured - opminion
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/25/spain-train-crash-dead

======
opminion
The train driver claimed, under shock, to be doing 190Km/h in a 80km/h bend.

The automatic breaks, which only trigger at discrete points, didn't kick in,
and that part of the line, in spite of being part of a high speed line, is not
covered by ERTMS [1].

It seems that a fortune was spent on advanced trains, which get votes, but
perhaps not on safety, which save lives.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Rail_Traffic_Manageme...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Rail_Traffic_Management_System)

